
Apple Announces Extended Warranty for MacBook Pros Affected by “Staingate” [pdf] - FireBeyond
http://files.www.wbmllp.com/Apple_Staingate/Redacted_Retina_MacBook_Pro_CLRA_Letter.pdf
======
FireBeyond
This link is the original intent to pursue class action. The below is Apple's
reply:

[http://www.droidreport.com/apple-fanboys-fangirls-rejoice-
ap...](http://www.droidreport.com/apple-fanboys-fangirls-rejoice-apple-will-
replace-retina-macbook-pros-displays-free-11552)

